# Boot Into BIOS Lenovo G510 Windows 10



## Phil_Crane (Aug 4, 2004)

Been looking for the answer to this question since yesterday tried the usual suspects F2/F8/F12 none of them boot into bios and im struggling to work out how to get into it


----------



## Lozzy-loz (Feb 5, 2010)

If you have the UEFI bios the F keys don't work.I think the easiest way to see the boot menu screen is at the logon screen hold the shift key and re-start and you'll see the various options.


----------



## Phil_Crane (Aug 4, 2004)

well that didnt do much just gave me options to repair my system, i have reason to beleive my hdd settings have changed from sata to ata in he bios so i need to try and somehow get into it to check all my settings as its not performing as well as it should be


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In the picture here it seems to have the Novo button (just to the right of the normal power button). For firmware interface I'm sure it has UEFI, not BIOS.


----------



## Phil_Crane (Aug 4, 2004)

now that button doesnt work because i made a fresh install of windows 10 and its not supported yet i have been into the bios before when it was on windows 7 but everything ive tried is doing nothing


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That's terrible! I have a Lenovo G585 that came with Windows 8; did a lot of messing around including fresh installs of Windows 8.1 and Windows 10 Technical Preview. Novo button still works (from power off state of course).


----------



## Phil_Crane (Aug 4, 2004)

no not working just tried it again now, ill contact lenovo see what i can get out of them


----------

